# Coyote or German shepherd????



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A bit over a week ago these were caught on my surveillance camera. Both canids looked the same. No glimpse of a collar but that doesn't mean much. I don't know anyone who has shepherds but that doesn't mean much either.

























Sorry about the photo quality. They were taken from video stills and the video wasn't the best since the animals were moving pretty fast.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Clarification, both pictures posted are of the same animal. The other was further away and didn't show up well enough for a good still picture.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

See the way it carries it's tail? This leads me to think it's a dog, but I can't be sure. Perhaps a hybrid?
That head does look suspect, though


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Head size to body size ratio seems more dog than coyote..The saddle markings (? on a grainy pic) also suggest dog.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A pack of Lucky Strikes (non filtered) that it is a dog and yes, a German Shepherd.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I have never seen a coyote and probably never will. Because I follow this site and also have American friends living in Coyote country, I tend to do research on what you're all talking about. The way this animal carries it's tail, the saddle markings and depth of chest make me lean towards German Shepherd/Alsatian or hybrid - but like Doc, I'm a bit suspect on the head.

Is it giving problems?

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Dog


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not causing problems, just ran through the neighborhood that morning. 

I figured they were dogs but wanted more opinons just to satisfy my curiosity. It would have been nice to finally see the coyotes we hear all the time but then I don't want to see them that close to my house.

Thanks for the opinions and reasons for them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Racoon tail, oversize ears in relation to the face. Skulks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, that helps. They are most likely Shepherds then. I wonder where they came from.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> A bit over a week ago these were caught on my surveillance camera. Both canids looked the same. No glimpse of a collar but that doesn't mean much. I don't know anyone who has shepherds but that doesn't mean much either.
> 
> View attachment 98227
> View attachment 98227
> ...


German Shepherd. Coyote tail down will not go around people. When you see a Coyote in the woods it will not like to be close to you. Coyote are larger and weight more then the Dog. If you see a Coyote it will run away from you fast.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Zero coyote. 
My guess is shepherd crossed with heeler/husky.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

101pigs said:


> Coyote are larger and weight more then the Dog. If you see a Coyote it will run away from you fast.


Not always...Coyotes are not always larger than dogs - Depends upon what type of dog you are talking about. Depends on location and how much they get to eat. Most coyotes I have seen are somewhat smaller than a good sized German Shepherd.

When I used to train my horse, I'd have a coyote sit in the field behind me watching us. Happened for a few weeks on and off.... Old cowboy friend told me he was checking us out for dinner...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dog.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

It is a dog. Coyotes tails do not curl up like that.

Not so sure it is a purebred German Shephard - could be a mix.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Yes, that helps. They are most likely Shepherds then. I wonder where they came from.


Germany.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Wolf mom said:


> Not always...Coyotes are not always larger than dogs - Depends upon what type of dog you are talking about. Depends on location and how much they get to eat. Most coyotes I have seen are somewhat smaller than a good sized German Shepherd.
> 
> When I used to train my horse, I'd have a coyote sit in the field behind me watching us. Happened for a few weeks on and off.... Old cowboy friend told me he was checking us out for dinner...


When I lived in the 'burbs on the edge of the Forest Preserve, coyotes regularly prowled the nighborhood. Nobody had livestock to protect, so they were safe and knew it. One time, as I was loading hay delivered at the street to carry to the barn in back, one ambled lazily down the middle of the street and passed within 10 ft of me. He did what they characteristically do-- amble on for 20 ft or so and then look back over his shoulder before mozying on.

They are smaller than a Shepard, but bigger than a breadbox,


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Racoon tail, oversize ears in relation to the face. Skulks.
> View attachment 98236


This is what I see when I do research - fallen tail, narrow face, no clear saddle and not a great depth of chest. But (and I don't have to live with them) still a nice looking animal.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

doc- said:


> *When I lived in the 'burbs on the edge of the Forest Preserve, coyotes regularly prowled the nighborhood. Nobody had livestock to protect, so they were safe and knew it. *One time, as I was loading hay delivered at the street to carry to the barn in back, one ambled lazily down the middle of the street and passed within 10 ft of me. He did what they characteristically do-- amble on for 20 ft or so and then look back over his shoulder before mozying on.
> 
> They are smaller than a Shepard, but bigger than a breadbox,


Well, either people are way more ignorant here (far north Chicago burbs) or people have embraced hysteria since you moved to greener pastures because EVERY time a coyote is spotted, which is regularly, klaxons go off and people run around scooping up children and pets and barricade themselves in nearest enclosed space.

_eta-_ P.S. I'm pretty sure you lived in this general vicinity so it must be that people have embraced hysteria - aren't we all sooo grateful for that.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I met a guy from Marseilles (?) Ill who told me
"The smartest people in the USA come from Chicago, and the smarter they are, the sooner they come from there."


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

sharkerbaby said:


> Well, either people are way more ignorant here (far north Chicago burbs) or people have embraced hysteria since you moved to greener pastures because EVERY time a coyote is spotted, which is regularly, klaxons go off and people run around scooping up children and pets and barricade themselves in nearest enclosed space.


Ever wonder why Mr. Coyote was named Wile E. ?


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

EVERY time a coyote is spotted, which is regularly, klaxons go off and people run around scooping up children and pets and barricade themselves in nearest enclosed space. 
+++ +++
There are places and times where that is the best reaction..... 

There is a large park in a large metro area in the province, that has a high animal population, and a large number of people who don't have a clue how to live with wildlife, plus idiots that have fed the coyotes,, This has resulted in over 30 some incidents so far of people being hurt.. This all to the point where the whole park has been closed and off limits.. But not stopping determined people from using it.. So the headlines continue...

So yes.. Duck and cover is a good strategy until something changes....
+++ +++
Regardless of what animal is in the picture posted.. If it is causing a problem, the solution is the same...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Urban coyotes don't always run away from people. Sometimes they attack people.









Video shows Columbus police officer being bitten by coyote


Columbus police have released bodycam footage showing the aftermath of a coyote biting an officer Thursday night in the east side of the city.




www.10tv.com


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Dog


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

I have my work computer set up on the edge of the living room with a hallway and front door behind me. The other day our yellow lab woofed out the window next to the door. That set off my Pom yapping like an idiot. My grandpeep was sleeping on his mom on the sofa. The dog barking woke him and he popped up, looked at me very sternly, pointed at the door, and commanded "BopBop..GO!!"


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

Another clue that it is a dog is those weak hocks. American GSDs have been bred to have those sharper-angled hocks that makes the legs look weak. The hocks on a coyote have a much wider angle.


----------



## Jsully (Jul 13, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> A bit over a week ago these were caught on my surveillance camera. Both canids looked the same. No glimpse of a collar but that doesn't mean much. I don't know anyone who has shepherds but that doesn't mean much either.
> 
> View attachment 98227
> View attachment 98227
> ...


Definitely a GSD


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> Racoon tail, oversize ears in relation to the face. Skulks.
> View attachment 98236


And he'll be carrying an Acme Tool Company sign.


----------

